# Akira: live-action



## Redregon (Apr 15, 2011)

so, who's been following this whole thing about how they're americanizing Akira to have white actors and take place in "neo-manhattan?"

will you pay money to see it if they make it all about america instead of Japan like the original story outlines?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2011)

As if the 'Dragon Ball' farce wasn't enough. Now they seek larger game.


----------



## Larry (Apr 15, 2011)

I like Akira, and I think I'll definitely see a live-action version of the movie. I just  hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I like Akira, and I think I'll definitely see a live-action version of the movie. I just  hope they don't mess it up.


 
... such as changing the city to neo-manhattan... changing the actors to be quite white... and though they were going to americanize the names (tetsuo=travis) they backed off on that one i guess.

http://www.racebending.com/v4/featured/akira-adaptation-courts-white-actors/


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 15, 2011)

Akira was epic cause Japanese people tend to create epic stuff. Americans tend to take that epic things and ruin them. So no thank you- I will be avoiding this with passion. Especially cause from the first rumors I heard months ago that Highschool Musical kid, Zac-gay-what's-his-name was supposed to play Kaneda.


----------



## Larry (Apr 15, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... such as changing the city to neo-manhattan... changing the actors to be quite white... and though they were going to americanize the names (tetsuo=travis) they backed off on that one i guess.
> 
> http://www.racebending.com/v4/featured/akira-adaptation-courts-white-actors/


 
It's an American remake of a Japanese story. Of course they're going to change *SOMETHING*.

EDIT: OMG, Justin Timberlake FTW!!


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

Maszrum said:


> Zac-gay-what's-his-name was supposed to play Kaneda.


 
Son of a _bitch_


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2011)

There is not a single thing I have heard about it that does not make me wince.

It sounds absolutely mind-bogglingly awful.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 15, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... such as changing the city to neo-manhattan... changing the actors to be quite white... and though they were going to americanize the names (tetsuo=travis) they backed off on that one i guess.
> 
> http://www.racebending.com/v4/featured/akira-adaptation-courts-white-actors/


Why fix what isn't broken? Who the hell is in charge of this, anyway? First they did _Mach Go! Go! Go!,_ then _Tetsuwan Atom, _which weren't all that great to begin with. Then they made fools of themselves trying to make a live-action _Dragon Ball _film. For this "Uhkeera" horror show, I have the lowest expectations.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> There is not a single thing I have heard about it that does not make me wince.
> 
> It sounds absolutely mind-bogglingly awful.


 
I learned my lesson with Avatar: The Last Airbender
never again will I cling to hope with these things

edit: I would, however, make an exception for anything that Christopher Nolan is involved with


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 15, 2011)

If you assume it's a comedy like the DBZ live action movies are, then you'll get a kick out of it.

If you love, get any enjoyment, or have any respect for Akira as it already is...Then this upcoming will ruin it. 

I also heard that Sparklefag is on the list of actors they're looking into to play a part - Good luck with that Akira fans xD


----------



## Garfang (Apr 15, 2011)

oh no... Please .. don't let them make a movie about that animation movie... They will destroy it. DB live action movie was disappointed... and Last Airbender was bad but for different reason. In DB they mess everything up, it was like a comedy. in Avatar last Airbender they script was bad , the actors and everything. so please no more Live action! :S


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2011)

This is going to suck.

Balls.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 16, 2011)

The only good remake of Akira that I've seen done by Americans is the South Park "Trapper Keeper" episode where Cartman turns into the Akira-Monster at the end.   

Other then that, no.  This should not be touched.  Hollywood will totally brush over or leave out the socio-political chaos that was the backdrop of the story leaving nothing but CGI sci-fi gore.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Other then that, no.  This should not be touched.  Hollywood will totally brush over or leave out the socio-political chaos that was the backdrop of the story leaving nothing but CGI sci-fi gore.


 
Taking bets on how long the monster part will last in the remake. Over/under is half the film.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 16, 2011)

...with a tiny teaser peak at the beginning thanks to the Akira experiment being expositioned to death before the opening credits. >_<


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 16, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... such as changing the city to neo-manhattan... changing the actors to be quite white... and though they were going to americanize the names (tetsuo=travis) *they backed off on that one i guess*.
> 
> http://www.racebending.com/v4/featured/akira-adaptation-courts-white-actors/


 
I can tell, just by this, that the movie will most likely be another "Dragon Ball" bomb.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 16, 2011)

Hooray let's white wash yet another beloved non-american set story

because white people will never ever relate to asians, no sir, so instead of making things fair and giving main roles to one of the most under-represented group of actors out there (asian-americans) we'll try to get that guy from twilight


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 16, 2011)

Reminds me Hachiko

set in motherfucking Britain 

why u do this, Hollywood? stop killing my nostalgia with terrible.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 16, 2011)

HOLLYWOOD, THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## Larry (Apr 16, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> HOLLYWOOD, THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


 
Hey, I haven't seen you on here for a long time, *JUSTIN BIEBER* . (I'll never get over this xD)


----------

